# Hot water sputtering throughout the house



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

All of the hot water in our house sputters for a few seconds when we first turn it on. All faucets and showers have this problem. The water will sputter and spit a little air for a few seconds, then it stops. It seems as if air is getting in the lines. It will happen every couple of hours; seems like air is building up, then released when we use the hot water, then builds up again.

We had a new hot water heater put in over the summer. Prior to that being installed, I don't believe we had a problem with the hot water. But it seems to be getting worse, especially over the last few weeks. Anyone know what it could be? I doubt it is coincidental that the problem started when the new hot water heater was put in. I had the plumber come and check it out, and he said it seemed strange, but didn't know what it could be.

Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

If this has been going on since getting the new water heater put in, I'd go with that theory. I'd either try getting the one who installed it back to check it out or go with another plumber. There should be some type of warranty on this, so before voiding that, I'd make some calls first.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like air is getting into your lines, and from the sounds of it just the hot water. I have a similar issue on the cold water side of my system, but not nearly as severe as the problem you describe. I have checked my system out, and I have not found any obvious leaks. I am on a well, and I suppose there is a possibility that air is entering via the well, however I have not heard a good explanation of this issue. Perhaps someone can enlighten us as to how air gets into a line without a leak?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Was on well water at our last house, sometimes it was the aerator on the faucets getting some grit in them, will give the same effect as air in the line. Those water savers have some tiny holes in them.


----------



## Porky (Feb 5, 2009)

*Air in the lines!*

Air coming out of the hot and cold faucets is caused by air getting into the system from somewhere! Air is usually more prevalent on the hot water side because it settles to the top of the hot water tank and comes out first when the hot water is turned on.

Air getting in the lines on a well system can be caused by a low water yield; the pump being installed to near the pumping level; a well being pumped beyond it's makeup capacity and in some instances from cascading water entering the well above the pump. These can all be rectified however each situation must be diagnosed seperately.

Porky Cutter, MGWC
Master Ground Water Certified
www.dci-inc.us


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It seems clear that air is somehow getting into the lines. And in my case, just the hot water. But where could air possibly be getting in. Wouldn't that require there be a leak somewhere? If that were the case, I would notice it. Is it possible that there is some kind of organic reaction going on inside the take that is producing gas/air? Maybe some sort of mineral or something in our water that is interacting with some surface on the inside of this particular water heater but not the old one?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You on city or well? Could be the Jersey Devil.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

would an expansion tank at water heater help?


----------



## Porky (Feb 5, 2009)

No, an expansion tank will do nothing here! 
Sometimes methane gas or sulphur gas can be in the water and show up as air in the faucets, however the user would usually recognize an odor. If it was community or city water, the neighbors would be complaining of the same problem as well.

Porky, MGWC
Master Ground Water Certified
www.dci-inc.us


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

tpolk said:


> would an expansion tank at water heater help?


I would go with an expansion tank first if there was no other answers.


Possible to install a air vent on the hot water system.

If the cold is OK it has to be HWH issue.


----------

